# Sniffles and Worries



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

Nessie, our Aussie, is sick. Sniffle....

At the beginning of the week, we started to notice that she wasn't enthusiastic about eating. Nessie was a bit quieter except for her breathing seemed laboured. I thought that maybe she pulled a muscle and it hurt to lean down to eat. I hauled her to the vet's on Thursday but except for a faint positive for Lyme, her bloodwork was okay.

This morning she refused to eat much and left food in her bowl. Back to the vet's for chest xrays. Sniffle... She has fluid build-up around the outside of her lungs. The fluid won't let her take deep breaths. 

They drained some of the fluid for analysis and to try to ease her breathing. She goes back on Monday for ultrasound to see if they can see what is causing the fluid build-up. From the vet's demeanor, it looks rather grim.

Nessie is only 4. We are freaking out. We lost Kit, our 9 yr. old Border Collie, Aug. 2010 to cancer. My heart isn't up for more sadness. :Cry:


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Oh, Pam - I am so sorry! I hope it turns out that it is nothing serious. Will be sending positive, healing thoughts Nessie's way.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Hope it's nothing serious Pam. Hugs and woofs Dave and Molly


----------



## Momo means Peach (Jun 7, 2011)

Momo and I send good thoughts your way.


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

Hope everything turns out all right. Sending out positive thoughts.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Oh, Pam, I'm so sorry to hear this. We will be keeping Nessie and you in our thoughts!:grouphug:


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

Hoping the vet can find the cause and there is a cure.


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

I hope so. Nessie is really working the sad puppy eyes tonight. Maybe it will be something simple. Maybe the vet is just being cautious. I am totally stress-eating tonight. I went out and got ice cream and hot fudge sauce.


----------



## Jplatthy (Jan 16, 2011)

I'm sorry to hear about Nessie.....the sad eyes really do a number on you don't they! I know when mine don't feel good that's the first thing I notice about them.......the worst part is the waiting to find out what is going on....keep us posted and I hope she feels better soon


----------



## heatherk (Feb 24, 2011)

I hope it's just a cold or something and she recovers quickly... thinking good thoughts for you and Nessie...


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

morriscsps said:


> I hope so. Nessie is really working the sad puppy eyes tonight. Maybe it will be something simple. Maybe the vet is just being cautious. I am totally stress-eating tonight. I went out and got ice cream and hot fudge sauce.


The waiting is so hard. I know all about the stress eating thing. We are awaiting culture and sensitivity on Augie - won't be back until Wed. The urine no longer showed crystals and the pH was in better range, but a fair amount of blood in the urine. He doesn't act like he is feeling bad, just peeing frequently. I have been working on a gingerbread house and have all this excess candy around here - not a good thing if one is a stress eater!


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

The vet seemed confident that we will know something by Monday afternoon. I restrained myself to one scoop of ice cream and a huge squirt of hot fudge.

Tomorrow will be rough. We have to keep her calm and quiet. Umm... how? She is an Aussie. She is bouncy by genetic design.


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

:grouphug: to you and Nessie


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

I'm sorry your Nessie isn't well. I bet it's hard to have to wait. One scope is not enough and double up on the sauce I know I would


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

I don't know what to say. If it was Rosie, I would be beside myself. Also reading everything I could about fluid buildup, etc. I have to know the worse that can happen, then I start trying to see alternatives. I do like to be prepared so that I can ask questions that I would not have thought of about treatment, etc. I will pray that your little one will be fine and for you also. Lucile


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

Sending you and Nessie hugs. Monday cannot come soon enough.


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

Jack is so confused. We have to walk Nessie to keep her from running around. Jack keeps begging for her to play. Poor Jack.


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

Luciledodd said:


> I don't know what to say. If it was Rosie, I would be beside myself. Also reading everything I could about fluid buildup, etc. I have to know the worse that can happen, then I start trying to see alternatives. I do like to be prepared so that I can ask questions that I would not have thought of about treatment, etc. I will pray that your little one will be fine and for you also. Lucile


The tears are starting again. I looked up fluid buildup. Her symptoms seem to line up with very bad things. She has pleural effusion, if I remembered the vet correctly. Common causes are congestive heart failure or cancer. It hits the bigger dog breeds - dobermans, wolfhounds, etc.... Even with meds, recovery is poor. Usually less than a year, 6 months is average.

Since she is a rescue, we don't know her exact breeding. Her mom looked like an Aussie or Border Collie. Nessie certainly does. I wouldn't consider her a large dog. She is only 40 lbs and quite fit.

Sniffle..


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

morriscsps said:


> The tears are starting again. I looked up fluid buildup. Her symptoms seem to line up with very bad things. She has pleural effusion, if I remembered the vet correctly. Common causes are congestive heart failure or cancer. It hits the bigger dog breeds - dobermans, wolfhounds, etc.... Even with meds, recovery is poor. Usually less than a year, 6 months is average.
> 
> Since she is a rescue, we don't know her exact breeding. Her mom looked like an Aussie or Border Collie. Nessie certainly does. I wouldn't consider her a large dog. She is only 40 lbs and quite fit.
> 
> Sniffle..


 now don't be getting yourself worried sick please try to sleep and let us know right when you get home:grouphug:


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

Thinking of Nessie and your family today-hoping for the best news :hug:


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Plelural effusion if it is congestive heart failure, don't be to quick to write her off. My mother had CH and lived for 10 years after diagnosis and didn't die with that. She was active until the last 2 years. One of my heart doctors has said that I had it and I sure don't plan on dying anyway soon. It can be managed. I noticed in my research that the fluid should be drained completely. If at all possible another vet might give you a better diagnosis and treatment program. Also, PE can be caused by other benign problems.


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

You Nessie is in my thoughts today. Sending positive vibes your way!
Please keep us posted today!


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

The ultrasound revealed nothing. The lab results they have gotten back so far revealed nothing. The rest of the results should be ready by the end of the day. It is looking grim. 

The short term fix is to try to drain off more fluid to make her comfortable. Nessie is eating wet food but she isn't her normal bouncy self. 

The next step would be scoping her chest with a camera to try to find out what is causing the fluid. After that, who knows - open chest surgery. We probably won't go this route. Scoping and surgery with a low chance of being able to fix anything would be too much trauma. The taps to drain the fluid is rough. I can't imagine the pain of exploratory surgery.

We will have a better idea of options when we go to pick her up this afternoon.


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Oh I am so very sorry to read this,I had missed it, to busy tweeting and buying things on ebay.I do hope you get some better news today.Hope dear Nessie isn't distressed and your other animals are all okay.Try and hold back on that ice cream.No on second thought go for it.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I am so sorry to read this. I hope they can keep her comfortable while decisions are being made. Find comfort in knowing you are doing whatever you can for her and I'm sure she feels the love. Hugs, kisses and prayers heading your way....


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Oh Pam, I'm sorry to hear about Nessie! I've been out of touch for days taking care of our grandchildren and granddog. Their other grandmother passed away on Wednesday - hard several days.

I hope you get some positive news this afternoon. It is very hard waiting but I will help you with the stress eating - we made fruitcake cookies with the grandchildren on Saturday! 

Seriously, you and Nessie are in my prayers.


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

Just an update:

All of the tests have come back negative. It is great that she doesn't have infection or cancer but it also means that the vets don't have a clue as to what is causing the fluid buildup. Their choices were: go to a specialist who probably would want to perform all the tests again; do nothing; or try prednisone. 

We are trying the prednisone. Perhaps it will reduce the inflammation of the membranes. We really can't afford another round of tests. The first round was over $1000. The tests, xrays, taps and stress of being at the vet's really wiped her out. We can't do that to her.

She is eating wet food. (We never give her wet food so she is enjoying it SO MUCH!) She has had 3 doses of prednisone. I don't think she is any worse. She still is breathing harder than normal. Who knows? Maybe she will get over it on her own. (I can dream happy thoughts.)


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Well I guess that's guardedly good news... We'll keep both you and her in our thoughts!


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Well now you know it is not cancer. Pray for the benign causes. If you do decide to go to a specialist, ask for the test reports from your vet to take with you, so they don't repeat the same tests. Keep up your spirits if you can. Lucile


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

I had asked the vet about that. They would definitely send all the info they had but she has found that most specialists end up repeating a lot of the tests and xrays so they can compare a-week-later results. 

She isn't as bouncy this morning. However, I think she was following the nightly trail of a skunk. Complete joy for a dog!  As I chucked her pill down her throat, there was a distinct skunky odor around her nose.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

morriscsps said:


> Just an update:
> 
> All of the tests have come back negative. It is great that she doesn't have infection or cancer but it also means that the vets don't have a clue as to what is causing the fluid buildup. Their choices were: go to a specialist who probably would want to perform all the tests again; do nothing; or try prednisone.
> 
> ...


That is great the tests were negative for the things you feared. Hopefully, she will get better with a bit of time. Is it possible it is some kind of virus causing it?

Augie is on wet food right now too - he has always been one who could take or leave his food - nothing to get too excited about as far as he was concerned. He has had some urinary issues and he is on a wet diet for a month. He LOVES IT too. I am afraid there will be no going back to kibble when our month is up. He comes racing for his meals now - he has never done that.


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Hope things improve for you all soon.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I don't know how I missed this. I'm praying for you and Nessie that a simple cure can be found or that nature will heal it on its own.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

motherslittlehelper said:


> That is great the tests were negative for the things you feared. Hopefully, she will get better with a bit of time. Is it possible it is some kind of virus causing it?
> 
> Augie is on wet food right now too - he has always been one who could take or leave his food - nothing to get too excited about as far as he was concerned. He has had some urinary issues and he is on a wet diet for a month. He LOVES IT too. I am afraid there will be no going back to kibble when our month is up. He comes racing for his meals now - he has never done that.


 Aaahh Linda, you wouldn't put him back on kibble would you. How cruel. LOL Spend the extra money ,he's worth it.


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

I win the evil monster of the day award.

We are taking Nessie back to the vet's to get her chest cavity drained again. I mentioned to the hubby that we should think about putting her down. She isn't getting any better. I have noticed a slow decline, probably due to the fluid building up again. Nessie is just not herself. Jack passed her while they were racing for the house. I have never seen that before.

Anyway, when I asked the hubby about it, he gave the "you are a monster" look. Granted, she is still eating and wagging but she didn't greet me when I came in the house. I noticed her coat is getting dull and some weight loss.

We will see what the vet says today.


----------



## RickR (Feb 15, 2007)

Max and Bess send lots of doggie licks to Nessie.


----------



## DonnaC (Jul 31, 2011)

Not evil -- you just don't want her to suffer. You'll know the right thing to do at the righ time.


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

I am so sorry that Nessie isn't getting any better. Hopefully, the vet can figure out what is wrong and get her on the mend. I think that you are mentally preparing yourself for the worst and that is okay.


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

Sigh, apparently I am not a monster but a realist.

The vet thinks the fluid is becoming fibrous. She wasn't able to get much fluid. She gave us another medicine,Lasix, to try. Supposedly, that will help dry Nessie out a little. There isn't much hope, though.

She has lost 2.5 lbs in a week.

It sucks to be the mom.


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

Lasix is a diuretic. Nessie will probably pee more and will need plenty of fresh water to drink.

Is she interested in eating? Is the prednisone helping increase her appetite? Is there a particular food she will scarf down?

I feel your pain having had to put down my two ailing, dying Lhasas a couple of years ago, but Nessie is so young! 

Buffy and Buster and I are sending healing thoughts for Nessie.


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

Eating and drinking aren't a problem at the moment. The vet thinks I should add lunch to see if I can get the weigh back on her.

We have a "big dog water" fountain. It holds a lot of water.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Oh, Pam, I am so sorry to hear that Nessie's condition hasn't improved. When I saw your post, I had hoped to read that she was on the mend. So very sorry.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

davetgabby said:


> Aaahh Linda, you wouldn't put him back on kibble would you. How cruel. LOL Spend the extra money ,he's worth it.


I missed this, Dave. When Christmas is over and I have a bit more time to ponder, I will be thinking and trying to research what to do about diet. He likes the wet so much more than the kibble, that I am thinking I need to do better - for both of them.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Feel bad for you Pam. This is always so hard. Hugs and woofs again.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

motherslittlehelper said:


> I missed this, Dave. When Christmas is over and I have a bit more time to ponder, I will be thinking and trying to research what to do about diet. He likes the wet so much more than the kibble, that I am thinking I need to do better - for both of them.


Linda, email me privately.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

(((((Lots of Hugs))))))) coming to way.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Pam, I'm praying that something can be done to help Nessie but you're right about being a realist. Someone has to be and in our family it is my DH! As long as she is enjoying life you can feel good about that but you will know when the time is right.


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

OH this makes me so sad. Sending positive thoughts. I wish I had just the right words to say, but alas, I just don't.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I'm so sorry Pam. I know you will know when the time is right. I can honestly say I have never regretted putting an animal to sleep too soon... only when I've waited too long. We have the ability to ease their passage from this world; something that is denied our human family members.:hug:


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Pam,I agree with Karen,I know it is an awful decision to have to make and no one does it with a light heart,but it is better for them to go before they suffer too much,let them leave this world happy and peaceful,rather then dragging on in pain and discomfort.We had to have our dear Tibetan Terrier put to sleep,and on the day of the dreaded deed he seemed more perky and lively than he had for ages,but the vet assured us that it was the right decision,and there was no point in putting it off,as at any time he could suffer horribly. :grouphug:


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I am so sorry to hear this. We are all here for you.....


----------



## Lsprick (Jul 8, 2010)

Pam, I sure am sorry for you, it's so unfair. This the first Christmas without our sweet lab, but we were lucky to have had her for 16 years, the last three with congestive heart failure. Just sending heartfelt thoughts your way.


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

I'm so sorry Nessie is not improving, hoping the best for her and your family.


----------



## Atticus (May 17, 2011)

Just read this oh dear! hope you see improvement soon sending hugs!


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

Well, today was a good day. She seemed a little perkier. She barked at the FEDEX and ran in happy crazy circles when she waited for it to leave the neighbor. That is typical Nessie behavior we haven't seen in a couple of weeks.

Now she is chewing on an antler, not just lying there trying to breathe. 

Maybe the Lasix is helping?

OOPS! NO! that is her signal, "Hey! It is din-din time!"


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Glad to hear she's better today. Hopefully the Lasix will help.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Sending my best thoughts and prayers to Nessie.


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Hope things keep going along nicely.


----------



## iluvhavs (Jul 21, 2008)

Sending my prayers for good luck and good health. I home-cook for my two havs. Each has their own set of issues and require different supplements, but it's worth it to give them the best shot at living a happy, healthy life. 

Sounds like Nessie is still enjoying herself. Don't give up on her too soon. She'll let you know when she's had enough.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

I am slowly trying to catch up on the forum. I feel very sad to hear this news. My Lhasa has a cardiomegaly, basically it is an enlarged heart, and is not yet in CHF, in dogs CHF can generally be confirmed with a chest xray you will be able to see the enlargement and yes fluid can build up. They thought BooBoo was in CHF but they were wrong he does have a heart problem and takes an ace inhibitor and could develope CHF at anytime. Dogs respond very well to Lasix and can be managed for a good bit of time with it and diet. Our pets have a very special place in our hearts when they hurt, so do we, you are not a monster to worry or have a plan in place to keep your pet from suffering in the furture. Hope things improve, thinking of you. Hugs


----------

